# Yeast! Help with cloth diapers!



## SierraJourney

I've been battling a rash on my 15 month old for almost a month now. It started with one patch right under his parts, and spread farther down his bum. I tried every type of cloth diaper safe cream that usually works for him, and it just kept getting worse,---so I switched to disposables with not-so-friendly creams, washed my diapers in hot water, with oxyclean and gso, and when the rash looked like it was gone, I switched back to my cloth diapers. The rash came back immediately! (within 2 diaper changes!) So, I just switched back to disposables and heavy creams, and washed all of my diapers in hot water, with gso, and about 1/2 cup of bleach, dried them all on high and sunned them all. The rash is still on his bum, so I'm still using creams and disposables. . . but how long should I keep doing that before switching back to cloth? Anything special I should do to get rid of the rash? Anything else I need to do with my diapers? Will this work to get rid of it? It's been such a discouraging battle this month. :(

(Btw, I think it is yeast because it won't go away, and I was on antibiotics for 3 weeks and was breastfeeding). Any help is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Rachel_C

When the rash dries out (give his bum some air or even use a hair dryer on cool!) does it go scaly round the edges? That's indicative of a yeasty rash, I think.

What nappies are you using? Do they have a stay dry layer or are you adding one to each that doesn't? My oldest LO in particular would get a rash from any nappy that let her feel the damp. How often do you change the nappies?


----------



## SierraJourney

Yes, it kind of gets scaly and a bit yellowish if it dries out. I have all pockets stuffed with microfiber (sometimes hemp if we are going on long car rides). I change him every 2 hours or sooner if poopy, obviously. He hasn't had any major rashes with his cloth diapers ever until this month.


----------



## Rachel_C

Have you stripped the nappies? I know you've done hot washes and bleach but a proper strip wash might help. Synthetic fabrics are quite prone to detergent build up which can cause rash and can also trap nasty stuff in with the detergent.


----------



## SierraJourney

I stripped them before the rash started happening--maybe a month ago. Even after the bleaching and multiple rinses I've done lately, would it help to strip again?


----------



## Rachel_C

How did you strip them? What method did you use? Is it possible that the strip wash wasn't quite thorough enough and brought anything nasty to the surface or actually made things worse? I know some nappy detergent makers say this can happen so it might be worth trying again.


----------



## SierraJourney

I used the dawn dish liquid method--washed the diapers clean, then put dawn in a hot hot wash, then rinsed 3 times. At this point, I'll do anything to try to get this to go away, so I might try stripping them again. Thanks!


----------



## Rachel_C

Hmm I don't know if it's a UK/US difference but if I used washing up liquid on nappies it would take days to rinse it out so maybe there's still some in the nappies that could be causing rash? If the skin was already weakened by rash, I imagine it'd be easier for thrush to take hold.


----------



## JenX

You said you switched to "not so friendly creams" but have you used an actual antifungal cream such as Lotrimin? You may need an antifungal cream to knock out the yeast. After it is gone I would suggest using coconut oil and maybe adding fleece liners when you start back with cloth, just to make sure he stays really dry.


----------



## adrie

SierraJourney said:


> I've been battling a rash on my 15 month old for almost a month now. It started with one patch right under his parts, and spread farther down his bum. I tried every type of cloth diaper safe cream that usually works for him, and it just kept getting worse,---so I switched to disposables with not-so-friendly creams, washed my diapers in hot water, with oxyclean and gso, and when the rash looked like it was gone, I switched back to my cloth diapers. The rash came back immediately! (within 2 diaper changes!) So, I just switched back to disposables and heavy creams, and washed all of my diapers in hot water, with gso, and about 1/2 cup of bleach, dried them all on high and sunned them all. The rash is still on his bum, so I'm still using creams and disposables. . . but how long should I keep doing that before switching back to cloth? Anything special I should do to get rid of the rash? Anything else I need to do with my diapers? Will this work to get rid of it? It's been such a discouraging battle this month. :(
> 
> (Btw, I think it is yeast because it won't go away, and I was on antibiotics for 3 weeks and was breastfeeding). Any help is appreciated. Thank you!

I definitely can't say what the rash is as I'm not a doctor, but I have heard that if it is clearing up with traditional and cloth diaper safe creams/ointments, it is not yeast. 

*If you have hard water, multiple rinses can redistribute the minerals back into your diapers and cause rashes. *

I am part of an awesome online community on facebook and the knowledge and help there has been immeasurable for helping people correct their issues and tweak their wash routine if and when needed. 

Firstly, what is your wash routine? What kind of detergent and how much are you using for how many diapers? (What is gso?) What kind of washer you are using? and do you have hard water?


----------



## Rachel_C

Actually some creams are good on yeast... CJ's Butter Plus and coconut oil both contain yeast-fighting good stuff :)

I have never heard that about hard water. You'd notice if the nappies were fully of hard water deposits, surely - it's more important to remove detergent from the nappies IMO and yes, we do have hard water :)

OP how are you getting on?


----------



## SierraJourney

I actually live in the city, so don't have hard water at all. I use Country Save detergent --about 1/4-1/2 of the scoop each load. I have a traditional top-loading washing machine. I pre-wash on cold (no detergent), then hot wash with Country Save, and rinse twice. This has worked great for 8 months, no problems. 

The rash is cleared up and we just started back using cloth diapers this morning (per doctor's recommendations, we switched to disposables and used Lotrimin for a week to clear things up). I already see a tiny bit of red on his bum, but am hoping it's just from a bm and not the rash starting again. . . I'll keep you posted. Thank you ladies!


----------



## adrie

SierraJourney said:


> I actually live in the city, so don't have hard water at all. I use Country Save detergent --about 1/4-1/2 of the scoop each load. I have a traditional top-loading washing machine. I pre-wash on cold (no detergent), then hot wash with Country Save, and rinse twice. This has worked great for 8 months, no problems.
> 
> The rash is cleared up and we just started back using cloth diapers this morning (per doctor's recommendations, we switched to disposables and used Lotrimin for a week to clear things up). I already see a tiny bit of red on his bum, but am hoping it's just from a bm and not the rash starting again. . . I'll keep you posted. Thank you ladies!


My suggestion would be to make sure you are doing a proper bleach soak/strip with DISINFECTING bleach (not the oxygen kind). It can be any kind as long as it contains 5.25% sodium hydrochloride. Don't do that, and you will probably never get these diapers clean. 

Here are bleaching instructions:
Use clean diapers only. Soak in COLD water for 30+ minutes using disinfecting bleach (contains 5.25% or greater sodium hydrochloride.)


Regular Top Loader~

small load: 1/3cup

medium load: 1/2 cup

large load: 3/4 cup


HE Top Loader~

small load: 1/4 cup

medium load: 1/3 cup

large load: 1/2 cup


Bath Tub (necessary for those with Front Loaders)~

1/4 cup for 1/4 tub

1/2 cup for 1/2 tub

3/4 cup for 3/4 tub


Smaller Vessels~ 1 Tbsp of bleach per gallon of water

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

After that, I would definitely amend your wash routine and perhaps add a bit more detergent as you have soft water. Even seeing a few bubbles/suds in the machine does not warrant need for extra rinses if the diapers don't feel soapy or slimy.


----------



## SierraJourney

Actually, with Country Save you don't need much detergent. Some people even use just one tablespoon. I started out using a full scoop and it was way too much. Diapers were all stripped and bleached already due to the yeast.


----------



## Rachel_C

If you follow adrie's instructions, you'll invalidate most warranties on nappies and it goes against what most manufacturers recommend.


----------



## sheldonsmommy

A mom not too long ago had some issues with her front loading washer growing mold and it was being re deposited on her diapers. I don't recall the model, but it was apparently a common problem for that particular washer. Might be worth a google?

Your wash routine sounds good to me. I recently bought a bunch of pre-loved diapers and I soaked the microfiber inserts in dish soap and peroxide, the PUL covers I soaked in borax and washing soda (for 30 minutes after a regular dishsoap strip had them smelling like soap :(, I was not concerned about warranty). 

I have been using a free and clear detergent on my new diapers for about 6 months and I use about 2 tablespoons and aside from changing to a hot wash rather than warm with 2 rinses, my diapers look and smell like new.


----------



## adrie

How might mom's ensure their used diapers are sanitized to inhibit the possible transfer of any infections (such as yeast). BLEACH. 

Might be a good idea to inquire of a diaper service (in your respective area)as to how they ensure their diapers are sanitized properly for many babies to use without passing on any infections. 

The truth is, mainstream detergent and and the bleach used to sanitize them would not be detectible by cloth diapering manufacturers. There is ONE reason any of this invalidates their "warranties" and that one answer is MONEY. Believe to the contrary as you wish. 

I will say, though, too much detergent is not good for those with soft water as they don't need as much detergent as those of us with harder water. 

I wish everyone luck with their diapers, just wanted to reiterate that *stripping your diapers is never necessary with the proper wash routine, and if and when you do come into issues, do not assume/believe the issue is detergent build-up and as such use less and less detergent and more and more water!!!!*


----------



## adrie

SierraJourney said:


> Actually, with Country Save you don't need much detergent. Some people even use just one tablespoon. I started out using a full scoop and it was way too much. Diapers were all stripped and bleached already due to the yeast.

If baby has a yeast rash again, the diapers were not properly disinfected. And If you used oxygen bleach, they are not disinfected.


----------



## adrie

Rachel_C said:


> Actually some creams are good on yeast... CJ's Butter Plus and coconut oil both contain yeast-fighting good stuff :)
> 
> I have never heard that about hard water. You'd notice if the nappies were fully of hard water deposits, surely - it's more important to remove detergent from the nappies IMO and yes, we do have hard water :)
> 
> OP how are you getting on?

You have 5 years of cloth diapering experience and you've never heard about hard water minerals and their effect on diapers? You also suggest dishwasher tabs to strip diapers. No. Sorry. :dohh: 

A lot of people assume that rashes, repelling, and stink are *always* due to 'detergent build up,' and that is where "use less and less detergent" stems from. The *truth* is, ALL of the issues listed above are likely due to mineral build up because of improper washing techniques, weak/poor cloth diapering detergent and not enough of it if a person has moderately-severely hard water. 

*To strip diapers: RLR. * 


*To disinfect diapers with issues like ammonia, yeast, mold: disinfecting bleach with AT LEAST 5.25% sodium hydrochloride AFTER you have done an RLR soak if you have hard water. If you have these issues and do not do a proper bleach soak with adequate bleach, your problems will not be solved. Period. 
*


----------



## adrie

sheldonsmommy said:


> A mom not too long ago had some issues with her front loading washer growing mold and it was being re deposited on her diapers. I don't recall the model, but it was apparently a common problem for that particular washer. Might be worth a google?

Front loaders can be notorious for build up of trace amounts of detergent and water in the rubber gaskets (which turns into mold). Cleaning the rubber gaskets with hot water and vinegar or bleach periodically will keep any issues at bay, along with leaving the door to the washer open when not in use.


----------



## sheldonsmommy

adrie said:


> SierraJourney said:
> 
> 
> Actually, with Country Save you don't need much detergent. Some people even use just one tablespoon. I started out using a full scoop and it was way too much. Diapers were all stripped and bleached already due to the yeast.
> 
> If baby has a yeast rash again, the diapers were not properly disinfected. And If you used oxygen bleach, they are not disinfected.Click to expand...

Products such as Oxiclean (or oxygen bleach) contain surfactants and sodium percarbonate which is sodium carbonate (washing soda or soda ash) and hydrogen peroxide (which kills bacteria and yeast).


----------



## adrie

sheldonsmommy said:


> adrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SierraJourney said:
> 
> 
> Actually, with Country Save you don't need much detergent. Some people even use just one tablespoon. I started out using a full scoop and it was way too much. Diapers were all stripped and bleached already due to the yeast.
> 
> If baby has a yeast rash again, the diapers were not properly disinfected. And If you used oxygen bleach, they are not disinfected.Click to expand...
> 
> Products such as Oxiclean (or oxygen bleach) contain surfactants and sodium percarbonate which is sodium carbonate (washing soda or soda ash) and hydrogen peroxide (which kills bacteria and yeast).Click to expand...

Good luck with that.

This is precisely the kind of misinformation I have been referring to. Surfactants clean, they do not kill viruses and infections. Simple as that. Oxygen bleach and oxi clean are not disinfectants and therefore are NOT going to kill yeast. Just because something attacks yeast (ie. coconut oil), that does not mean that it will kill the infection. Don't mess around with yeast. Baby has to be in disposables (and on a prescription cream not safe for cloth) until the rash is cleared and a proper bleach soak with DISINFECTING bleach is completed. 

With a proper bleach soak first and a wash with your detergent on hot afterward, the bleach is broken down effectively and rinsed away and will not harm your baby. It is *normal* for you detect a FAINT smell of bleach. It will go away completely soon enough. 

After the soak, it is also recommended to use a bit of bleach in each diaper load for 2 weeks following the end of the rash when baby is back in cloth to ensure the yeast has been killed 100%. 

I'm not lying here people, yeast is serious. Kill it, save your baby's behind, and be done with it.


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Hydrogen peroxide is an ionic component of sodium percarbonate, the active ingredient in Oxiclean. Hydrogen peroxide kills yeast.


----------



## adrie

sheldonsmommy said:


> Hydrogen peroxide is an ionic component of sodium percarbonate, the active ingredient in Oxiclean. Hydrogen peroxide kills yeast.

A combination of _Hydrogen peroxide and borax_ is an alternative for those with hard water containing a *high Iron Content *as disinfecting bleach can leave orange stains on their diapers. It runs the same risk as oxygen bleach as it does not completely disinfect as disinfecting bleach does. Search out its effectiveness online in relation to disinfecting bleach and let me know your results. 

Then the question remains: _Why would you want to use a less effective option rather than proper disinfecting bleach *if it is not a necessity?*_ 

You can bleach anything but wool or silk. 1 tbsp disinfecting bleach per gallon of cold water, soak for 30-60 mins. If you have a front loader, use your bathtub. Your prints and colours will _not_ be ruined with the proper dilution. Wash with detergent on hot in your machine after, dry in the dryer or sun/line dry, and your issues are GONE!


----------



## sheldonsmommy

I'm not arguing the benefits of limited use of bleach. You are telling me I'm spreading misinformation when I'm providing you with chemical fact. You said yourself it's an alternative. 

Chlorine bleach is extremely caustic, mixes with many other household chemicals to produce hydrogen cyanide, and severely pollutes the water supply. So I prefer to not use bleach, or even keep it in my home. Just like I don't use antibacterial hand soap with triclosan: adequate soap and friction remove most pathogens. 

Oxiclean produces hydrogen peroxide, which kills pathogens just as well and in the same way as bleach (oxidation), but doesn't kill as wide a range of organisms as bleach does. But op wasn't suggesting that she rubbed her diapers on the underside of a hospital toilet. If it's yeast, it's likely Candida albicans, which is very easily killed when separated from its host (baby's bum), assuming the bum rash was treated with appropriate antifungal medication.


----------



## adrie

Rachel_C said:


> If you follow adrie's instructions, you'll invalidate most warranties on nappies and it goes against what most manufacturers recommend.

You are hypocritical. EVERY "stripping method" you've suggested in your tag is the same. Difference is, this method WORKS!


----------



## adrie

sheldonsmommy said:


> I'm not arguing the benefits of limited use of bleach. You are telling me I'm spreading misinformation when I'm providing you with chemical fact. You said yourself it's an alternative.
> 
> Chlorine bleach is extremely caustic, mixes with many other household chemicals to produce hydrogen cyanide, and severely pollutes the water supply. So I prefer to not use bleach, or even keep it in my home. Just like I don't use antibacterial hand soap with triclosan: adequate soap and friction remove most pathogens.
> 
> Oxiclean produces hydrogen peroxide, which kills pathogens just as well and in the same way as bleach (oxidation), but doesn't kill as wide a range of organisms as bleach does. But op wasn't suggesting that she rubbed her diapers on the underside of a hospital toilet. If it's yeast, it's likely Candida albicans, which is very easily killed when separated from its host (baby's bum), assuming the bum rash was treated with appropriate antifungal medication.


Seriously? OF COURSE it clears up with yeast cream and disposables that are not reused and infected with yeast. 

The fact is, HYDROGEN PEROXIDE and BLEACH are both harmful chemicals, but bleach works better than peroxide, it's easier to use, and peroxide is rarely necessary. Don't twist my words around. Help this woman. Hard water is not even applicable in her case and thus, the peroxide in not necessary. Period. 

This lady wants her yeast GONE, not to hear a lot of babbling about the science of this and the science of that. Neither do I. I know what works AND what will cure her problem. I have provided her with exactly how to sanitize her diapers, and you have not. 

The core of the problem is using infected diapers again that were not properly sanitized. (And NO, simply washing them with bleach in the washing machine is NOT sufficient). The yeast is still in her diapers. Reusing these diapers in this case will reinfect her baby with yeast, and the whole process begins again.


----------



## sheldonsmommy

If you want to search out every opinion that differs from yours and tell them ALL they are spouting misinformation, then you will get refuted with science. Sorry.

How many times have you washed yeast out of your diapers? Yeah, me neither, so we can offer suggestions. Being pushy doesn't get you anywhere.

Also don't be surprised when you sarcastically ask for my 'results' and I give you valid scientific information. 

We get it. You prefer bleach! But arguing it is the ONLY way is ludicrous. 

Anyway, did you know there is a News and Debates area of the forum? You should check it out. I'm done arguing here :)


----------



## Rachel_C

Would you show us your research adrie? You're spouting a load of stuff and saying 'I've spoken to 300 wise old women who've used diapers for a combined 3000 years and they say..." but you've not once that I can see referenced any research or even attempted a scientific explanation of anything. When anybody counters what you say you repeat the same, still with no evidence or attempt at anything scientific. Try it, you might surprise us! 

This is quite interesting in regard to yeast anyway -https://realdiaperevents.org/archives/cotton-prefolds-and-yeast-initial-results


----------



## adrie

Rachel_C said:


> Would you show us your research adrie? You're spouting a load of stuff and saying 'I've spoken to 300 wise old women who've used diapers for a combined 3000 years and they say..." but you've not once that I can see referenced any research or even attempted a scientific explanation of anything. When anybody counters what you say you repeat the same, still with no evidence or attempt at anything scientific. Try it, you might surprise us!
> 
> This is quite interesting in regard to yeast anyway -https://realdiaperevents.org/archives/cotton-prefolds-and-yeast-initial-results


The OP asked for help getting yeast out, not the science behind the how and why. I provided that.

You are asking me to provide scientific proof of why/how bleach and RLR are made for disinfecting and stripping, respectively; even though they are FOR USE on clothing and laundry and you suggest dishwasher tabs for stripping that are not even for USE on laundry. That is quite ironic. To me, that is utterly ludicrous and was not the point of this thread at all. 

Read any disinfecting bleach label with sodium hydrochloride 5.25% or greater: Disinfecting bleach. Kills bacteria, viruses, and fungi. Cleans. Deodorizes and disinfects. Also, any quick search online provides the correct ratio of bleach to water 1:4.


----------



## adrie

sheldonsmommy said:


> If you want to search out every opinion that differs from yours and tell them ALL they are spouting misinformation, then you will get refuted with science. Sorry.
> 
> How many times have you washed yeast out of your diapers? Yeah, me neither, so we can offer suggestions. Being pushy doesn't get you anywhere.
> 
> Also don't be surprised when you sarcastically ask for my 'results' and I give you valid scientific information.
> 
> We get it. You prefer bleach! But arguing it is the ONLY way is ludicrous.
> 
> Anyway, did you know there is a News and Debates area of the forum? You should check it out. I'm done arguing here :)

Thankfully no, I have not battled it. But I am thankful that I know exactly what to do if I do battle it. 

I am part of an online community wherein COUNTLESS women, hundred if not thousands, have battled and killed their yeast infections both on their babies' bums and their diapers. It is the ONLY method recommended because of its effectiveness, simplicity, and price point.


----------



## Rachel_C

Adrie I'm not going to continue debating things with you because I don't think you have any idea what you're talking about bearing in mind that I am in the UK and so are lots of other parents here. I'm not talking specifically about yeast, I'm talking about washing nappies in general as I'm not going to trawl through your posts and reply to each one. If you want to get a better idea of what works in the UK, may I suggest you go to the website of one of the main supermarkets here (try Tesco, Asda, Sainsbury's, maybe Morrisons) and have a look at the non-biological detergents people can buy in their weekly shop? Have a look at the ingredients, perhaps do a search for 'free and clear' or whatever you suggest is the ONLY possible way to wash cloth nappies... then come back and tell us how you would wash nappies in the UK. Cloth nappies are not just for those who want to order special detergents online, they are for anybody who can get detergent at the supermarket, the bog standard detergents that we have in the UK... which pretty much all contain optical brighteners, fragrances, whiteners, enzymes, colours and/or soap. Perhaps then you will also see why people like to use cloth nappy detergents so they don't have to play around with the dose of detergent and extra rinsing.


----------



## adrie

Valuable information about Hard Water and its effects in the UK area. Also includes a chart to assess the hardness of your water and suggestions in terms of laundry, soap vs. detergent, etc. 

https://www.hardwater.org/


----------



## Rachel_C

Do you have a direct link to the suggestions about detergent please? I can't see any other than a general 'use the correct amount'. No mention of nappies or of the Terrible Terrible Effects that hard water will have on nappies or why. Not that I can see anyway. 

Adrie, have you ever tried washing your nappies in any way other than the One And Only Correct Way you endorse? I assume you are unlikely to ever believe anything else but there are people telling you that the way they use works... why wouldn't you believe that? Do you think we're all lying because... I don't know, because we want everybody's nappies to stink? I have no doubt that you're happy with your nappies, the way you want everybody to use obviously works for you. However, I've done the full dose of detergent method, with and without water softener and at all different temps and it didn't work for us. What don't you understand about that? There is no 'one way' to wash nappies. I understand that, do you? Similarly, many people don't want to use chlorine bleach for a whole host of reasons. The 'solution' to that is not to just keep trying to convince them that they must or their baby's skin will fall off. The solution is just to figure out what else may work... and people are telling you their ways that have been shown to work and you point blank refuse to accept them.


----------



## JenX

I actually have been through a yeast rash once with my LO. She was on some pretty serious antibiotics for a very resistant ear infection and ended up with a yeast rash. We used Lotrimin cream on her rash with liners to keep it mostly off the cloth, and then I washed all the prefolds separately from the covers on the very hot "sanitize" cycle in my machine with oxygen bleach and my regular diaper detergent. Voila! No more yeast ever again.


----------



## Pink Petals

Sorry if this was mentioned already, but I have heard of people having success with grapeseed oil when there are problems with yeast. Might be worth looking into!


----------



## adrie

Rachel_C said:


> Do you have a direct link to the suggestions about detergent please? I can't see any other than a general 'use the correct amount'. No mention of nappies or of the Terrible Terrible Effects that hard water will have on nappies or why. Not that I can see anyway.
> 
> Adrie, have you ever tried washing your nappies in any way other than the One And Only Correct Way you endorse? I assume you are unlikely to ever believe anything else but there are people telling you that the way they use works... why wouldn't you believe that? Do you think we're all lying because... I don't know, because we want everybody's nappies to stink? I have no doubt that you're happy with your nappies, the way you want everybody to use obviously works for you. However, I've done the full dose of detergent method, with and without water softener and at all different temps and it didn't work for us. What don't you understand about that? There is no 'one way' to wash nappies. I understand that, do you? Similarly, many people don't want to use chlorine bleach for a whole host of reasons. The 'solution' to that is not to just keep trying to convince them that they must or their baby's skin will fall off. The solution is just to figure out what else may work... and people are telling you their ways that have been shown to work and you point blank refuse to accept them.

I want to start off by saying that I know I come off severe a lot of times. I'm not the nicest person, and I am quite judgmental and unapologetic in how I come across. I do realize that many times, it doesn't help. 

Despite what many mom's tend to believe about nappies, they are really just heavily soiled laundry, and they shouldn't really be thought of or treated any differently. For this reason, hard water minerals affect them more than a standard load of laundry as they tend to be washed more often, and are made to hold in and absorb urine and feces, which your clothing is not. Therefore, buildup is easily apparent as they don't work as effectively, or sometimes not at all. 

There are no direct links I can provide (as there are COUNTLESS detergents across the globe). But I can suggest some helpful parameters for which to find a detergent that fits your wants/needs. Basically, the general rule of thumb is that any detergent, minus softeners, is okay. Just keep in mind that free and clear versions are not as strong as non free and clear; however, some mom's use free and clear versions and they work great for them. Some mom's cannot use anything with scent b/c their babies have reactions to it. Powder detergents rinse cleaner and are better for front loading machines. Unfortunately, I have never seen a powder detergent w/o scent (at least not here). 

When I started CD, I used Rockin Green detergent and no softener. It is very expensive at 26 dollars per about 45 loads (for 2tbsp detergent). And the bag lasted maybe 3 months? Then I found an online community where I was informed about how weak this detergent is (as per its ingredients) in comparison to mainstream detergents. You may hear that it is concentrated--a selling point--but its ingredients prove that it is not. 

Shortly afterwards I would read *countless* testimonials of mom's using similar brands (any overpriced cloth diaper specific detergent really) and all of the issues they tackled. And then how their issues were solved with their preferred brand of mainstream detergent. 

Then I used a Free and Clear mainstream detergent (which I use to wash my LO's clothes) and suddenly had some minor stink on some inserts.

Did some more searching in my CD groups and was informed that Tide Original Powder is one of the best detergents for hard water. it also has the most built in softeners. Made the switch and haven't looked back since. Luckily my daughter has no sensitivities to it. 

I don't "endorse" any one particular kind of detergent, just one that works well and doesn't have mom's tackling any of the following issues: bacteria, stink, ammonia, barnyard, rashes (and sometimes burns), and repelling. If you are tackling any of these issues aside from yeast, there is a problem with your wash routine. it really is as simple as that. Obviously detergents can vary in brand across the world, but you can find a compatible option wherever you are. 

Look, I understand that it sucks to have to use bleach (chlorinated or oxygen), or hydrogen peroxide, et al., but sometimes there is no other way to really kill these invasive infections. if used correctly and within the proper dilution method, it with rinse clean and not harm any fabrics, save wool or silk. 

I wish everyone the best of luck in curing their infections.


----------



## adrie

JenX said:


> I actually have been through a yeast rash once with my LO. She was on some pretty serious antibiotics for a very resistant ear infection and ended up with a yeast rash. We used Lotrimin cream on her rash with liners to keep it mostly off the cloth, and then I washed all the prefolds separately from the covers on the very hot "sanitize" cycle in my machine with oxygen bleach and my regular diaper detergent. Voila! No more yeast ever again.


That's awesome. Maybe others mom's who fit into those parameters with their diapers and washers can try that.

Unfortunately, I don't use prefolds/covers, have a sanitize option on my washer, and I use a front loader.


----------



## jd83

adrie said:


> *I want to start off by saying that I know I come off severe a lot of times. I'm not the nicest person, and I am quite judgmental and unapologetic in how I come across. I do realize that many times, it doesn't help.
> *

This is a massive understatement. I am having a really hard time understanding why you are so adamantly pushing your method as the only correct method to clean diapers. Could you please just offer your advice, and then leave it? It's up the the OP whether she would like to use your advice, or try other suggestions. She asked for suggestions, not to have a massive fight over one opinion being pushed as the only correct way to treat this problem. 

OP: I would suggest using Lotrimin or Nystatin cream to treat the infection with disposables, and keep your lo in disposables and continue using the cream approximately a week past symptoms to ensure the infection has completely cleared before going back to cloth.

I can't comment on cleaning of the cloth, as I don't use them, but I wouldn't go back to using them until at least a week after any symptom of rash has cleared to fully ensure there is no lingering yeast. My son has had several yeast rashes, and my pediatrician has always instructed treatment for approximately a week beyond symptoms as yeast can so easily come back if even the tiniest amount is still present.


----------



## sheldonsmommy

SierraJourney- how's your baby's bum? Did the rash improve?


----------



## SierraJourney

Rash is completely gone! Lotrimin and disposables cleared it from baby's bum, and after trying several things with the cloth diapers, ultimately a little bleach and lots of hot water and rinses cleared it from the diapers. I definitely did not want to get into the argument of what was going on in this thread, so stayed out of it and focused on getting my baby better. I did try grapeseed oil, oxiclean, tea tree oil, etc, but ultimately the bleach worked for me. (Disclaimer--I also used hotter water and more rinses when I used the bleach, which may have been why the other methods didn't work). Ultimately, the yeast is gone, and that is what makes me happy. 

Thank you for all of the help ladies!

BTW---I also was using disposable wipes (sensitive) on my baby's bum, and found out that by switching to cloth, it keeps his bum from getting any rashes at all now (at least since we started using them)! So happy for that discovery!


----------



## jd83

SierraJourney said:


> Rash is completely gone! Lotrimin and disposables cleared it from baby's bum, and after trying several things with the cloth diapers, ultimately a little bleach and lots of hot water and rinses cleared it from the diapers. I definitely did not want to get into the argument of what was going on in this thread, so stayed out of it and focused on getting my baby better. I did try grapeseed oil, oxiclean, tea tree oil, etc, but ultimately the bleach worked for me. (Disclaimer--I also used hotter water and more rinses when I used the bleach, which may have been why the other methods didn't work). Ultimately, the yeast is gone, and that is what makes me happy.
> 
> Thank you for all of the help ladies!
> 
> BTW---I also was using disposable wipes (sensitive) on my baby's bum, and found out that by switching to cloth, it keeps his bum from getting any rashes at all now (at least since we started using them)! So happy for that discovery!

I meant to mention the wipe thing too, forgot! Wet cloths always worked way better for us too, when dealing with a yeast rash than actual baby wipes.


----------



## SierraJourney

I'm 100% cloth wipes now---so much better on my lo's bum and saves me money!


----------



## sheldonsmommy

SierraJourney said:


> Rash is completely gone! Lotrimin and disposables cleared it from baby's bum, and after trying several things with the cloth diapers, ultimately a little bleach and lots of hot water and rinses cleared it from the diapers. I definitely did not want to get into the argument of what was going on in this thread, so stayed out of it and focused on getting my baby better. I did try grapeseed oil, oxiclean, tea tree oil, etc, but ultimately the bleach worked for me. (Disclaimer--I also used hotter water and more rinses when I used the bleach, which may have been why the other methods didn't work). Ultimately, the yeast is gone, and that is what makes me happy.
> 
> Thank you for all of the help ladies!
> 
> BTW---I also was using disposable wipes (sensitive) on my baby's bum, and found out that by switching to cloth, it keeps his bum from getting any rashes at all now (at least since we started using them)! So happy for that discovery!

Great news :)


----------



## adrie

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Rachel_C

adrie said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> Do you have a direct link to the suggestions about detergent please? I can't see any other than a general 'use the correct amount'. No mention of nappies or of the Terrible Terrible Effects that hard water will have on nappies or why. Not that I can see anyway.
> 
> Adrie, have you ever tried washing your nappies in any way other than the One And Only Correct Way you endorse? I assume you are unlikely to ever believe anything else but there are people telling you that the way they use works... why wouldn't you believe that? Do you think we're all lying because... I don't know, because we want everybody's nappies to stink? I have no doubt that you're happy with your nappies, the way you want everybody to use obviously works for you. However, I've done the full dose of detergent method, with and without water softener and at all different temps and it didn't work for us. What don't you understand about that? There is no 'one way' to wash nappies. I understand that, do you? Similarly, many people don't want to use chlorine bleach for a whole host of reasons. The 'solution' to that is not to just keep trying to convince them that they must or their baby's skin will fall off. The solution is just to figure out what else may work... and people are telling you their ways that have been shown to work and you point blank refuse to accept them.
> 
> I want to start off by saying that I know I come off severe a lot of times. I'm not the nicest person, and I am quite judgmental and unapologetic in how I come across. I do realize that many times, it doesn't help.
> 
> Despite what many mom's tend to believe about nappies, they are really just heavily soiled laundry, and they shouldn't really be thought of or treated any differently. For this reason, hard water minerals affect them more than a standard load of laundry as they tend to be washed more often, and are made to hold in and absorb urine and feces, which your clothing is not. Therefore, buildup is easily apparent as they don't work as effectively, or sometimes not at all.
> 
> There are no direct links I can provide (as there are COUNTLESS detergents across the globe). But I can suggest some helpful parameters for which to find a detergent that fits your wants/needs. Basically, the general rule of thumb is that any detergent, minus softeners, is okay. Just keep in mind that free and clear versions are not as strong as non free and clear; however, some mom's use free and clear versions and they work great for them. Some mom's cannot use anything with scent b/c their babies have reactions to it. Powder detergents rinse cleaner and are better for front loading machines. Unfortunately, I have never seen a powder detergent w/o scent (at least not here).
> 
> When I started CD, I used Rockin Green detergent and no softener. It is very expensive at 26 dollars per about 45 loads (for 2tbsp detergent). And the bag lasted maybe 3 months? Then I found an online community where I was informed about how weak this detergent is (as per its ingredients) in comparison to mainstream detergents. You may hear that it is concentrated--a selling point--but its ingredients prove that it is not.
> 
> Shortly afterwards I would read *countless* testimonials of mom's using similar brands (any overpriced cloth diaper specific detergent really) and all of the issues they tackled. And then how their issues were solved with their preferred brand of mainstream detergent.
> 
> Then I used a Free and Clear mainstream detergent (which I use to wash my LO's clothes) and suddenly had some minor stink on some inserts.
> 
> Did some more searching in my CD groups and was informed that Tide Original Powder is one of the best detergents for hard water. it also has the most built in softeners. Made the switch and haven't looked back since. Luckily my daughter has no sensitivities to it.
> 
> I don't "endorse" any one particular kind of detergent, just one that works well and doesn't have mom's tackling any of the following issues: bacteria, stink, ammonia, barnyard, rashes (and sometimes burns), and repelling. If you are tackling any of these issues aside from yeast, there is a problem with your wash routine. it really is as simple as that. Obviously detergents can vary in brand across the world, but you can find a compatible option wherever you are.
> 
> Look, I understand that it sucks to have to use bleach (chlorinated or oxygen), or hydrogen peroxide, et al., but sometimes there is no other way to really kill these invasive infections. if used correctly and within the proper dilution method, it with rinse clean and not harm any fabrics, save wool or silk.
> 
> I wish everyone the best of luck in curing their infections.Click to expand...

I understand that, and the same is true for me. It's easy to come across as something you're really not when it's just words on a forum.

The thing is though, nappies aren't just heavily soiled laundry. As you said, they are designed to be absorbent which most clothing is not and they are washed far more often. Not everybody can apply the same 'rules' to clothing and nappies.

I understand that you've tried a few different things and you've now found one that works. You've found other mums who have done the same and agree with you about what works. However, I did it in reverse to you. I washed with a full dose of standard detergent with no softener (and for a while with extra water softener) and it didn't work. Detergent build up is a bugger. It's stinky, causes lack of absorbency and can cause rash. If you believe that hard water traps gunk in nappies, why wouldn't you also believe that detergent can do the same? Your method works for you but it doesn't work for me and loads of other mums I've spoken to. If I followed your method, and I pretty much did for the first couple of months, I ended up with build up while using water softener at the dose on the packet. I don't understand how you can say that your method will work when it doesn't work for everybody. Argue about YOUR experience and what you KNOW all you like but it doesn't work like that for everybody. Do you think these mums are lying? Am I lying? Why would I do that? 

You do not have to use bleach to use cloth nappies but it's about finding something that works for you AND that you're comfortable with environmentally and financially, as well as what you think is best for your baby. We don't use bleach for laundry really in the UK - Google it, you'll find loads of threads from UK people saying US people are weird for their obsession with bleach and loads from US people saying UK people must be walking round dressed in filth because they don't bleach! 

I'm going to suggest that we just stop arguing about this. Perhaps for the sake of peace we could just adopt a more grown up approach. If you want to tell people you think they should use bleach, no extra rinsing and a full dose of detergent, you go ahead and do that but might I suggest that you add something like, "This is what works for me and loads of people I know. I have been told that it doesn't work for everybody though so if it doesn't work for you, you could look into other options". I'll do the same. If anybody is doing something known to invalidate warranties, we should say that - it's only responsible. It's just daft to jump on every post with MY WAY IS RIGHT each time anybody asks about washing. It's like a silly competition. Your way works for some people, my way works for others. We don't need to act like nappy terrorists telling everybody they'll burn in a pit of indestructible yeast and stink if they don't agree with us.


----------

